# Winn Grips



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

im looking to get a pair of winn grips g8(the ones john daly use) for my r5. im sick of the stock grips. does anyone use these grips and are they good?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Theyre good, soft grips but they wear out really fast, if you have the desire and money to re-grip your clubs every month or so then they are not bad


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Agreed..... 

They do tend to wear out faster than any grips I'v ever seen/used.... but all things considered, I've never felt a grip I liked more. They're rediculously comfortable.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Is the wear from gripping the club or from the clubs rubbing around on each other in the bottom of the bag? I've never had Winn grips on my clubs, but I love the satin feel of them on anything I've picked up that did have them.


----------



## Johnny Par (Dec 4, 2006)

I love these grips. I put them on all my clubs except the putter.

As mentioned above, they do wear pretty fast (right on the spot where my right thumb sits, I have right handed golfer).

They're not as expensive as some of the golf pride grips, I can get them for about $4.25 a piece and the only one that would really need changing is my driver grip.


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi - I am looking at getting some Winn grips - which ones are the good ones to use and what material???


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry for sort of a non-answer, but, whatever feels good to you...

Make the usual considerations about the size of your hands and thus, the thickness of the grip and all that. Some grips taper more from the area the left hand holds to where the right hand goes. Talk to a pro about how that might affect your shots based on your swing.

Then choose intellignetly for the good of your game, not because the grip has a hula dancer on it. We are all watching!!!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the G8's and love them, the most comfortable grips I have ever had


----------

